
Pirate Bay founder builds the ultimate piracy machine - dikkechill
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-builds-the-ultimate-piracy-machine-151219/
======
dikkechill
For the original page of the project, see also
[http://konsthack.se/portfolio/kh000-kopimashin/](http://konsthack.se/portfolio/kh000-kopimashin/)

